# PTSB Car Loan - Car Abandoned!



## judesmom (27 Mar 2011)

Hi there, i'm unsure whether this is the right forum or not but i'll give it a go.

Long and short of it is my feckless younger brother up and left to Oz almost a year ago leaving behind his car and car loan! The car has been sitting outside my mothers house and she's in bits every day wondering when the car will be lifted.  

My brother told her before he went that he had contacted PTSB and arranged everything with them - ie: settling up whats owed (somewhere around €15,000.00) after the car was returned, he told her that apparantly they were to send someone out with a tow truck to pick it up and left my mum with the keys log book etc.

Now with not much communication from my brother we've got it out of him that he hasn't settled up the loan, he did intend to he says but ended up going to Oz quicker than he thought with a job offer, although he did arrange for the car to be picked up at my mums house.

He was living with his then girlfriend away from home so all correspondance will have been going there and my brother now says he's not going to pay the loan now anyway!!

My poor mother is just waiting for the day the guards come to the door or something though i'm re-assuring her (hopefully correctly!) that she isn't liable for anything as the loan wasn't in her name or address.....I'm living up north with my husband and can't do much up here for her so i'm just hoping someone on here has experience with this and could help me help her get this car away from her home and hopefully stop worrying about it daily, something which my brother obviously doesn't!

Many Thanks in advance...


----------



## peteb (27 Mar 2011)

Was the it a loan or car finance he took out with PTSB? I think they do both. Because if it was a loan and not finance they are unlikely to come around to pick up the car as the loan isn't secured on it.


----------



## Bronte (28 Mar 2011)

When you next visit your mother drive the car to the PTSB office and drop in the log book and keys and that's it out of sight and out of mind.  Same as it is for your brother in Oz.


----------



## csirl (28 Mar 2011)

No reason why the car should be parked at your mothers place - Bronte's advice sounds good. Barring that, leave it parked on the street outside his former address - if PTSB comes looking for it, this is where they'll check first.


----------



## judesmom (28 Mar 2011)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for the replies, Peteb my mother couldn't make head nor tail of the Hp agreement so got my uncle to have a look this morning - it wasn't a loan from the bank it was an actual Car Finance agreement if that helps?........
Bronte, that sounds good if I could do that next time i'm down, though I don't know if starts or not, it's been sitting not turned on once since last July! - if I did get it going do I just go into the local PTSB branch and drop the log book and keys off at the counter? Do I tell them what my brother has done or just drop off and say nothing? I'd be worried they'd come running out after me!...........
Csrl...again dunno if the car starts and I'm guessing i'd have to leave it unlocked for the tow truck guys to into it?

Thanks again for the advice, greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Bronte (28 Mar 2011)

Don't tell them who you are.  Or just drop it off at the address that you find in the log book or where your brother is listed in the loan documentation.  To avoid any other issues don't tell your mother anything and if the PTSB comes knocking, to find your brother or the car she can honestly say she knows nothing about it.   It's not her problem but she is unnecessarily worrying about it so disposing of the car gets it out of her hair and yours.  

If the car won't start tow it.  Please park it in a safe place where it won't be a nuisance to anybody else.


----------



## judesmom (28 Mar 2011)

Hi Bronte

I know where my brother lived at it was like shared parking out front as no driveway if you know what I mean? So i'd say it would be a nuisance there to whoever is living there now....on the other hand the closest PTSB branch is in a shopping complex so I would have to park it there and hand the keys in.....or I was just thinking there when you mentioned finding the address on the documentation - could I post the log-book and keys to the finance department of PTSB telling them where the car is parked? To be honest I don't believe my brother has ever contacted them and thats the reason why no-one has come to hers to get it.

Thanks again


----------

